# Early christmas



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

My wife asked me what i wanted for christmas...so i told her a Gizmo. She kept asking me what it was and i wasn't giving her any hints and laughed as she googled Gizmo and 1000 results came back.

A couple weeks went by and we go away for the weekend. We come home and i'm bringing in the mail. On the doorstep? A Gizmo!

I opened it up, hooked it up to my iPod, a pair of M&K LCR650's and a Klipsch KSW10 I had down the basement. Awesome! The sound was very good. I was very surprised at the fullness of the bottom end.

Next up was the upstairs bedroom TV setup, which will be its permanent home. Took the bookshelves and gizmo upstairs. Nice clear TV dialogue -- my wife comments she can actually hear what's going on now. And it all fits in the TV armoire on a shelf.

Bravo, Craig...well done. Can't wait to see your next product.

One suggestion for 2.0 -- a dimmer LED. Thankfully my bedroom armoire has doors


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

cmabooty ... Thanks for making my day. Thrilled you like our little Gizmo - and yes, a dimmer light is in the works for V1.1

:goodvibes:


----------

